# tamping issue



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Was struggling a bit recently with my tamp with the torr classic plan 2 convex. I nutate but was noticing wormholes in the centre of puck.

Have overcome this by tamping with a flat palm i.e not gripping tamper with fingers/thumb.

For me gives a consistent/ level tamp and a much improved looking puck/ extraction.

My thoughts are that the torr classic handle is slightly too long for my hand hence applying too much bias to one side of the basket.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Were you holding the tamper like a door handle or like a cricket ball? (thumb up versus thumb down - if that makes sense)


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Were you holding the tamper like a door handle or like a cricket ball? (thumb up versus thumb down - if that makes sense)


door handle (just checked







)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Direct downward pressure with the flat palm of your hand will probably work better if the tamper handle is too long.

A well fitting handle nestles in the middle of the palm when the fingers wrap the upper edges of the tamper base.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks glenn, appears my classic handle is a little too long.

Will continue to use my palm with this tamper.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Thanks glenn, appears my classic handle is a little too long.
> 
> Will continue to use my palm with this tamper.


I have similar problems with a lot of tampers Graham because I have large palms but stubby fingers so I bought my Torr with the XS base and it fits my hand nicely that could be your best bet in the long term, maybe ask Dave if it's possible to swap handles?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I noticed, after getting my new Torr Goldfinger, that if I put two cups under the PF then the left one always had a little more coffee in it than the right one. I think was due to me skewing the puck while tamping.

I now take a bit of extra care to ensure that my tamp is even and the problem is resolved.

It never happened with my previous Reg Barbers but I think the Torr is a little thicker in the piston.

Just my £0.02 worth!

DB


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have found that the best way to get an even tamp is to put my fingers around the handle but pressing directly down on the metal work and not touching the handle at all. That way I can apply pressure as necessary so that the rim of the tamper is aligned all the way sound with the rim of then porta filter. I don't apply excessive pressure during the tamping process and, because of that, I can apply enough pressure without having to use the palm of my hand.


----------

